# Date of service for post partum care?



## kls1027 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a patient that was seen by her family practice physician for 9 of her prenatal visits.  As she got closer to her due date, she had 4 prenatal visits and her C-Section delivery with our OB/GYN department.
Her 2-week post partum exam was with her family practice doctor and her 6-week post partum exam is future-scheduled with the OB/GYN dept.
Is this the correct way to code this- - ?
59426 antepartum +7 visits to Family Practice, date of delivery as date of service
59430 postpartum care only to Family Practice, what date of service? date of delivery or date of actual appointment?
59514 C-Section delivery only to OB/GYN, date of delivery as date of service
58425 antepartum 4-6 visits to OB/GYN, date of delivery as date of service
Future 58430 post partum to OB/GYN, what date of service? date of delivery or date of actual appointment?

Thank you!


----------



## ajs (Oct 28, 2011)

kls1027 said:


> I have a patient that was seen by her family practice physician for 9 of her prenatal visits.  As she got closer to her due date, she had 4 prenatal visits and her C-Section delivery with our OB/GYN department.
> Her 2-week post partum exam was with her family practice doctor and her 6-week post partum exam is future-scheduled with the OB/GYN dept.
> Is this the correct way to code this- - ?
> 59426 antepartum +7 visits to Family Practice, date of delivery as date of service
> ...



The c-section delivery should have been billed as 59515 to include the postpartum care by the ob/gyn.  The two week post partum visit with family practice is an E/M code not the postpartum care code.  

Your dates of service should reflect when services actually took place.  For antepartum care you should put the beginning and ending dates when the patient was seen.  The postpartum care is a no charge code for the ob/gyn dated the date it took place.  The E/M for the family practice visit should be the date the visit took place.


----------



## kls1027 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you very much, that was very helpful!


----------

